# Boat Cover



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A big canvas tarp!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Bought a taylormade cover from amazon. Cut slits for PP ,added grommets to lace it up when on boat. Works well


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I would go to https://www.boatcoversdirect.com/ and since this company does not make an exact match for your Beavertail Micro at 16ft with poling platform, I would go with the cover for 16.5 Mirage with poling platform. Got to be very close in size and a great boat cover at very reasonable prices.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I bought one for my 24 pursuit
From empire covers. After 3 years it started to get a few holes so I sent back (5 year warranty). Got a brand new cover no questions asked


----------



## redfishbluefish (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks, guys. I had found boatcoversdirect.com when I was purchasing the boat and forgot about it. Will probably start there.


----------



## rams (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm in the same boat, literally. Let us know what you come up with. 
Good luck


----------



## redfishbluefish (Jul 23, 2015)

I spoke to a rep at boatcoversdirect.com and ordered their 16'6" boat cover. A little more than I wanted to spend but much cheaper than the other options I found. The next size up is way too wide for the Micro. We'll see how it works in a week or two.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

If you don't have the platform covered the 16-17' John boat covers will work.

I have a side console ankona copperhead with frontcasting platform and it works near perfect minus the poling platform.

I got the mid grade cover and it's worked well the last 3 years. Cost was about $60.

I store my push pole in my garage.


----------



## redfishbluefish (Jul 23, 2015)

The cover I ordered was delivered yesterday. It covers the poling platform, the forward platform and the trolling motor. The fit is not perfect since the cover is made for a boat that is wider than the Micro. There is some sag in the middle. I’m hoping that since my storage space is covered, rain water won’t accumulate there. One of the local custom shops said they could tailor it for a better fit. I may look into that. The straps to secure the cover aren't my favorite. The cover has loops along the edge. I think the straps are meant to go through the loops and around the trailer to get a secure fit. It took a little longer than I expected to get those in place. Overall, I’m satisfied. It is better than the other options that I tried.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can make a support for the middle to keep it up, I have one on my cover.


----------



## Yaboai2 (Sep 15, 2014)

Can you post a picture of the cover you got on your Micro? I need one also. Thanks


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I've had good luck with an $89 off the shelf cover from Costco for a 16-18.5' boat/96" beam
I have it on my 17' skiff with a poling platform and it covers the platform and fits well enough that I can trailer with the cover on. I've had it 2.5 years and it has a 5 year warranty.


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

redfishbluefish said:


> The cover I ordered was delivered yesterday. It covers the poling platform, the forward platform and the trolling motor. The fit is not perfect since the cover is made for a boat that is wider than the Micro. There is some sag in the middle. I’m hoping that since my storage space is covered, rain water won’t accumulate there. One of the local custom shops said they could tailor it for a better fit. I may look into that. The straps to secure the cover aren't my favorite. The cover has loops along the edge. I think the straps are meant to go through the loops and around the trailer to get a secure fit. It took a little longer than I expected to get those in place. Overall, I’m satisfied. It is better than the other options that I tried.


I assume you ordered the 16’6” X 75”? Do you think there is room is that combo for a boat that’s 17’ 2”? I see they offer a 17’6” X 85” but the beam on my skiff is 68”. I’m trying to decide which one would fit best. Thanks for any info.


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

I ended up trying the off the shelf cover from Academy (Link: https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ma...-and-v-hull-pro-style-bas#repChildCatid=11202) had to go pretty big to cover the outboard on the jack plate. Pretty happy with the fit but a little baggy around outboard. Native SUV 17.


----------

